# Help...MAC lipsticks worsened my chapped lips



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have tried every lip balm, drug store to name brand, including dior addict glosses...should I just try wearing tinted lip conditioners all summer?

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 27, 2010)

I suggest reading ingredient lists.

A majority of lip products contain petroleum in some form, whether it be listed as petroleum jelly, petrolatum, mineral oil, paraffinum, or something else. Most of the stuff at the drugstore, including Chapstick, Blistex, Carmex, Softlips, and Lip Smackers all have it. If the product contains enough moisturizers, it might help trap some of those against your skin so they absorb, but if it doesn't, it will probably trap moisture out. When it comes down to it, petroleum cannot be absorbed by your skin/lips, so you need to make sure there are enough moisturizing ingredients that will do the job in spite of the petroleum forming a film on your lips.

MAC lipsticks, from what I can tell, are mostly waxes, which won't moisturize your lips. They probably contain enough oils to keep healthy lips in good shape, but if your lips are already dry and chapping, they won't heal them, and you would probably be lucky if they didn't get any worse.

The Dior Addict glosses, on the other hand, worry me - I can't find an ingredients list anywhere! If I'm paying $25 for a little tube of lip gloss, I would expect some ingredients so I know what the heck I'm paying for.

My recommendation is to try switching exclusively to all-natural lip balms for a bit and skip any other lip products until you can get your lips in better shape. Softlips came out with an all-natural variation awhile back (I found it at Target), and Lip Smackers just came out with one, too (spotted it yesterday at Walgreens). Also consider lipbalms from indie companies or Etsy shops; often they are based on a blend of good oils and waxes.

Try to avoid something that's going to be mostly wax, like beeswax lip balm. Waxes will coat your lips and possibly protect them, but they have little chance of absorbing.

My personal favorites: Coola LipLuxe and Aromaleigh Aromatherapy Lip Balm (Aromaleigh Aromatherapy Lipbalm- *DISCONTINUED* INVENTORY LOW ON MANY VARIETIES (UPDATED!)).

I hope this helps in some way!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you apply lip balm before going to bed?  I find this helps a lot with chapped and dry lips.  

Before applying a lipstick, try putting on a clear lip balm such as EOS lip balm and do your other makeup first (foundation, eyes).  Then after 5-10 mins, slightly blot your lips and then apply lipstick.  EOS lip balm is fairly cheap and can be found at Walgreens.  It contains shea butter so while you're sleeping at night, your lips get the conditioning and moisture it needs to recover.  Once a night and once before in the morning before applying lipstick is the key.

Good luck! I hope that helps.


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never had _really_ bad chapped lips before, but I do have chapped lips! I find that this rutine helps: 
twice a week I mix a paste of 2tps of white sugar and the same of olive oil and mix a sort of paste with them. Then just scrub your lipps gently (you don't want it to hurt!).
Then after that a apply Lucas' pawpaw ointment (a little red tube) all over my lips and let that settle into my lips. 
and thats just a little tip!

But I found that when I had dry lips it was being caused by my acne treatment drying out my face (this might not be the case, but it you are usuing any spot treatments around your mouth with any sort of 'drying' cream- maybe try to stop usuing them for a week)

I hope some of that helps!! 
x


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

Olive oil is your best friend. Scrub your lips and avoid over-moisturizing, because you can actually make it worse!

You may also want to avoid drying formulas, such as mattes or long-lasting shades.


----------

